# Scallops revisited.



## moikel (Mar 28, 2014)

Way back I did a version of a dish I ate in a great little place here that did Spanish/Argentinian food. They are now a big place called Porteno with a massive charcoal grill doing all sorts of meat,young lamb,suckling ,pig all sorts of cuts of beef.

The original was black pudding/blood sausage grilled with fine julienne of apple & radish with a sherry vinegarette..

I turned it into a mini stack by putting a grilled scallop on top of the sausage.

Now I am going to take it to Thailand
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

So I will take a betel leaf.













IMG_0736.jpg



__ moikel
__ Mar 28, 2014






These are sold by the bunch . You can order them by the piece in restaurants with a topping of a bit of pork belly,crispy shallot,some greens & dressing. Or prawns ,roasted rice whatever.

The plan here is to fry a slice of blood sausage I got in a straight swap for some bottarga last week,put that on the leaf. 

Sear a scallop put that on then some finely julienned green paw paw,kaffir lime leaf,radish,crushed peanuts maybe,chilli,with a Thai dressing ,maybe some holy basil.

Bite size finger food.













IMG_0737.jpg



__ moikel
__ Mar 28, 2014






No green mango which I prefer so its green paw paw. Thai people treat it like a vegetable ,peel cut thin mix with the usual suspects then the protein goes on top.Great way to use fallen fruit. Tart flavour but a bit of palm sugar will balance that.

I have posted a few" som tams" before as Frank BE says "so many cooks so many som tams".There are an untold number of variations. My office is next to what is now officially Thaitown,the city put up street signs even
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Its about 2 blocks of shops & restaurants.Anything you need to make a Thai meal is there ,including all the herbs & greens .

Betel leaf is a savoury flavour sort of bitter/sharp but only just.

I need to get scallops tomorrow then see if the GF  has a view about blood sausage .

I will just do a few as a starter.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 28, 2014)

Inquiring minds want to know, were you and the GF picking up paw paws and putting 'em in your pockets? Way down yonder in the Paw Paw patch?

It had to be said!

I'm in for this!

Tell GF its either red or black sausage if you are in doubt. LOL. I went thru this once and she her Mom later laughed and told her the truth...... Make sure you get the cable plumbed into the dog house so its more comfortable. Seems like it took like a month. ROFLMAO


----------



## smoking b (Mar 28, 2014)

Count me in for this - it has potential!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   If I recall correctly didn't you say your GF was a butcher's daughter? If so she probably knows about the blood pudding


----------



## moikel (Mar 28, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> Count me in for this - it has potential!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Butchers daughter made me a free agent last year so  I went back into the draft.

New season got picked up by rather feisty  nurse of Croatian heritage. She eats tripe but blood sausage not so sure.


----------



## smoking b (Mar 28, 2014)

Moikel said:


> Butchers daughter made me a free agent last year so  I went back into the draft.
> 
> New season got picked up by rather feisty  nurse of Croatian heritage. She eats tripe but blood sausage not so sure.


Sorry man - I will open mouth & insert foot now


----------



## moikel (Mar 28, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> Sorry man - I will open mouth & insert foot now


No worries mate ,its all good here. Its a new deal & a real good deal. I hope to get a long term contract.

Only thing my partners have in common is they complain about putting on weight.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If I get to the big fish market I might do my go to Portuguese pork & clams as a main.


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 28, 2014)

Looking so forward to this!!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Mar 28, 2014)

OK I did this as lunch,its West Indies lamb shank curry for dinner with green paw paw salad.

I fried the blood sausage till crisp & put it on the betel leaf.













IMG_0738.jpg



__ moikel
__ Mar 28, 2014






Chopped cilantro on first. Then fried the scallops season salt &cbp,touch of garlic.Just done put that on top ,on mine at least,GF was having hers without sausage .

Then finely shredded green paw paw ,julienne radish,kaffir lime leaf & holy basil,mixed that on it goes.













IMG_0745.jpg



__ moikel
__ Mar 28, 2014






Just made a simple dressing of lime juice,palm sugar,rice vinegar,fish sauce & keycap manis.

You just roll up the leaf & down the hatch. 

Very textural dish,betel leaf is so very Thai that you can fudge the rest of the ingredients a bit.So its leaf,sausage(crisp)scallop(soft) then crisp paw paw & radish.

I got to say it was really something.


----------



## moikel (Mar 28, 2014)

IMG_0743.jpg



__ moikel
__ Mar 28, 2014


















IMG_0744.jpg



__ moikel
__ Mar 28, 2014






Could have been a bit neater.Story of my life


----------



## foamheart (Mar 28, 2014)

Moikel said:


> Butchers daughter made me a free agent last year so  I went back into the draft.
> 
> New season got picked up by rather feisty  nurse of Croatian heritage. She eats tripe but blood sausage not so sure.


Dang Smokin either keep up or buy a program guide! LOL......


----------



## foamheart (Mar 28, 2014)

Hey, it looks really good to me. Not too too sure about crisp blood sausage, doesn't that remove some of the taste? I never fried it before so just wondering. Very nice presentation. Soft sweet scallops with crisp blood sausage, nice use of textures.

I have got to find a Paw Paw, don't remember ever tasting and one.


----------



## moikel (Mar 28, 2014)

Papaya to you northerners 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. This big guy is as hard as a potato,I have a special shredder like a peeler. Thai ladies do it with a knife like your cane cutter but I aint that skilled.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I suppose its like a coleslaw in some ways. I will shred the whole thing mix it with onion,bell pepper,chilli,holy basil,cilantro,mint,cherry tomatoes,peanuts then put a standard dressing over it. If its as a side I don't put any protein on it .As a main whatever you want ,grilled prawns,chicken,charcoal grilled beef.Hell I do a version with kangaroo.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I think its a product of a no waste mentality. If the fruit doesn't ripen its a vegetable ,so you can eat the ones that fall or eat green ones   when you have them knowing that you will still have plenty to eat as fruit later in the season.


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 29, 2014)

Mick, that's stunning!

And I eat a HUGE papaya - the size of a small Dachshund - seeds and all, every morning after my coffee! Now I learned a new word for such! Thank you!

Your presentation is amazing and the flavors must have been off the charts!!!

BRAVO! (As always). But the arrangement here is particularly beautiful!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## disco (Mar 29, 2014)

This is another very creative dish. I love it!

Disco


----------



## disco (Mar 29, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Hey, it looks really good to me. Not too too sure about crisp blood sausage, doesn't that remove some of the taste? I never fried it before so just wondering. Very nice presentation. Soft sweet scallops with crisp blood sausage, nice use of textures.
> 
> I have got to find a Paw Paw, don't remember ever tasting and one.


My dad always cooked blood sausage by frying rings till crisp. It gives them a great texture.


----------



## moikel (Mar 29, 2014)

It went out of fashion here but held on as part of big breakfast,Belfast fry. 
It's come back in to vogue as a part of the nose to tail cookery school & because people started matching it with things like scallops. The Spanish & South Americans do a lot with it.


----------



## moikel (Mar 29, 2014)

Leah Elisheva said:


> Mick, that's stunning!
> 
> And I eat a HUGE papaya - the size of a small Dachshund - seeds and all, every morning after my coffee! Now I learned a new word for such! Thank you!
> 
> ...


I thought it would be your sort of meal. I haven't been to Thailand but there is a lot of really good Thai food here to the point where there are regional Thai restaurants. North,South sort of thing.
It never occurred to Aussies that you could eat green paw paw or mango but its really  just a veg.It would work with your style  of cookery really well. IMO


----------



## dandl93 (Mar 29, 2014)

Moikel said:


> I thought it would be your sort of meal. I haven't been to Thailand but there is a lot of really good Thai food here to the point where there are regional Thai restaurants. North,South sort of thing.
> It never occurred to Aussies that you could eat green paw paw or mango but its really just a veg.It would work with your style of cookery really well. IMO


I would be one of those northerners that lives very far south Papaya and Mango grows native here.We eat green Mangos with salt and lime juice I have never seen anyone and just asked the wife if any one ate green Papaya.Neither one of us have.But I have a friend that has some Papaya trees I better go visit him and give this a try.

I probally should give my Aussie neighbor a call just to make sure you are not pulling my leg hahahahahahahhahahhahahahahaha

Dan


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 29, 2014)

Indeed, that all just sounds fabulous!!! Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Mar 29, 2014)

dandl93 said:


> I would be one of those northerners that lives very far south Papaya and Mango grows native here.We eat green Mangos with salt and lime juice I have never seen anyone and just asked the wife if any one ate green Papaya.Neither one of us have.But I have a friend that has some Papaya trees I better go visit him and give this a try.
> 
> I probally should give my Aussie neighbor a call just to make sure you are not pulling my leg hahahahahahahhahahhahahahahaha
> 
> Dan


I have posted a few som tams here ,some with green mango some with paw paw. I like mine with ruby grapefruit or pomelo chopped up & mixed in.Some people have to have snake beans others cherry tomatoes. I think its just personal taste,I like that citrus tang & some chilli.

Its a very fresh ,light tropical sort of dish. Smoked or grilled fish are a great topping & char grilled kangaroo was a show stopper.

Frank BE is on the ground in Thailand & posted a link to this truly wild salty crab som tam which I am trying to find.


----------



## dandl93 (Mar 29, 2014)

Moikel said:


> I have posted a few som tams here ,some with green mango some with paw paw. I like mine with ruby grapefruit or pomelo chopped up & mixed in.Some people have to have snake beans others cherry tomatoes. I think its just personal taste,I like that citrus tang & some chilli.
> 
> Its a very fresh ,light tropical sort of dish. Smoked or grilled fish are a great topping & char grilled kangaroo was a show stopper.
> 
> Frank BE is on the ground in Thailand & posted a link to this truly wild salty crab som tam which I am trying to find.


I will check out some of your postings and get some ideas Thanks.

Fish and Seafood are not good choices for me I am too far from the coast. the last fresh seafood I saw was in the trunk of a 57 chevy that had been iced down when he left the coast.I had to pass.hahahahahaa

Dan


----------



## moikel (Mar 29, 2014)

Last 57 Chevy I saw was in Havana back in 98! Bit of an eye opener to see stuff I took for granted in Australia so highly prizes,air conditioning, reliable electricity supply, ATMs, refrigerated transport just to name a few.


----------



## smoking b (Mar 29, 2014)

Just got back to this & have to say that's a very nice creative dish - it was worth the wait!  I like the pairing of the paw paw & radish.  Well played man


----------



## moikel (Mar 30, 2014)

Spanish version apple & radish is nice to. 


Smoking B said:


> Just got back to this & have to say that's a very nice creative dish - it was worth the wait!  I like the pairing of the paw paw & radish.  Well played man


Spanish version was apple & radish. I don't know if Thai's eat blood sausage but they eat some wild stuff including all sorts of dried & fermented fish
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

It was really nice with the lime juice based dressing. 

Glad you liked it.


----------

